# personal ecperiences with tinder on road



## Thor and Broomhilda (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm looking for personal experiences with traveling and tinder. Keap it pg or at least not looking for brags, or fuck story's. Just if its worth it or horrible crazy experiences . that's it. Or other similar websites that at worth while and traveler friendly? Whats the best? What's a rip off


----------



## Candice (Oct 6, 2018)

Well back in July my hubby and I was broke up met this guy off the net fb not saying any names was cool at first than he and I jumped a train ended up in levonia Louisiana got lost in the woods he would not let me leave the woods stole my gun thought the government was trying to kill him so wouldn’t allow me to leave the woods for food and was getting food stamps he started going into hunting camps stealing food and I begged him to let me try to go find a store and use his food stamps he said no continued to cuss and get more abusive kicked me in the face belittled me called his nigger bitch slammed me down all sorts of shit and one night he lost it thought I was a government agent out to get him cause I lost a flash light so he beat me in the face with the gun and in the back of the head with the gun kept putting it to my head saying I will kill you bitch I was scared and next morning he said he was gonna find an abandoned cabin I said ok I gonna rest and sleep so he left about ten min later I ran ended up at this ladies house and her husband was the main guy at the sheriffs house called cops they took me to the hospital and after that cops got another call he pulled the gun on a man he shot the guy and he went to jail I went to jail cause he decided to take my uncles truck before any of the other stuff happened he said you stay I jumped in to try to talk him out of it but lied to cops told them he forced me in there cause I was scared to make a long story short never trust anyone online unless u really know them I nearly lost my life and was dumb as fuck to jump in a car that someone was stealing and I have nightmares from this guy and still gotta go to court and never been to jail my entire life it scared me I was in there 3 wk before hubby could bail me out and were working everything out he is a good man we been through lots of stuff and 12 yrs a long time so it brought us closer any how I never stole anything my entire life I am no thief and I regret ever meeting with that guy it taught me a lesson


----------



## Candice (Oct 6, 2018)

And ended up in Baton Rouge Louisiana with the truck hopped a train there ended up at levonya Louisiana and than all the other shit happened never will I go alone with a stranger ever again I suggest you not to either


----------



## Thor and Broomhilda (Oct 6, 2018)

Word, iv been pistol whipped and kicked in the face and shot at but under different circumstances. Was rolled over by a gang of modocs on an old Indian reservation calling themselves the southern Oregon savages. . . but that tops that, mine was 30 minutes of hell, I couldn't imagine the ptsd that you have to go thru.. . . keap the story's coming yall! I was just walking down the street and got taken in for half a week or so, then her ex shows up flipping shit, me in house not hiding but getting ready to throw down, grabbing glass bottles for defense, my pack is locked in garage. . . . . . anyways we play it off like im her mom's friend and he ends up hooking me up with some Harley shirts and socks and the exact size tent I need. . . . . . . that was this week.


----------



## Candice (Oct 6, 2018)

Crazy lol


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 7, 2018)

i think this is an excellent example of people exercising poor judgement.


----------



## Candice (Oct 7, 2018)

Yep I learned my lesson


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn thats some crazy shit from both of you. I really hope nothing like that ever happens to me. 
Last year i met one of my all time best friends ever @Unlessisinfinite on okcupid and she housed me up in Tucson right after i got there. I stayed at her place for 4 months while i worked ,and now we're planning a trip to go to new orleans in November when i get back. Nothin but good times here no horror stories... yet lol.
That being said i think its worth a quick dice roll to use these apps, cuz you never know what great people you could meet while on the road.


----------



## DuHastMich (Oct 18, 2018)

Candice said:


> Yep I learned my lesson



I'm sorry you went through all that, Candice! It does suck when dickwads like that ruin companionship for everyone else.

In terms of meeting up with people, never give up hope! Good people in America exist - you just have to go with your gut. I met several women in my travels who led me into a trap (got robbed at gunpoint), but I also have met several others who were totally awesome people in the end. 

I would ALWAYS suggest talking on the phone and NOT some dicey app.


----------

